# I've lost my number!



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

I've just noticed that my number has dropped off the bottom of my posts.

Can I have it back pretty please?????

Thank U,


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Mine dropped off last time my membership ran out.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

T3RBO said:


> Mine dropped off last time my membership ran out.


That will do it


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

But I'm still a member....... [smiley=bigcry.gif] no number.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Try 01737 :wink:


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

But where's me little box wif it in?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TT Kate said:


> But where's me little box wif it in?


You have to edit your signature and put in the following but omit the two *










which will get you this:


----------

